# Hopper/Joey Install and Usage Questions



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my first post but I'm not new to these types of forums...

I'm a current Dish customer and was able to negotiate two offers for an upgrade with a new agreement that I'm analyzing but I still have questions about the install and usage after reading some posts here.

Below is my description, non-technical, of what I have set up right now.

Dish is on the roof with wire(s) from the Dish to the attic.
The wire(s) from the Dish go into a splitter or whatever that is where some more output wires are attached to and one of those output wires goes to all bedrooms and the living room on the first floor of the house.
The 612K HD DVR is connected through the wall plate coax connection (single coax) that was pre-wired during construction and then I have a splitter that connect the single coax to the two tuners.
In my bedroom, the 211K HD Receiver used to be connected to the coax wall plate that was pre-wired during the construction. I then switched the furniture around and put the TV on a wall that backs against the bathroom and also a slant of the roof of the house. That location required the tech to run a wire (directly from the Dish maybe???) through the outside of the house to a wall plate he put in right below my window because there was no room in the attic to be able to run a wire down to where I wanted it to.
So yes I only have two TVs. When I had DirecTV I never had the opportunity to have the DVR working fully because DTV needs to coax to the DVR and they could not install a new coax down my wall because of firebreakers which would require the coax to run from the second floor close to the roof all the way down to the living room wall.
In terms of connectivity, I have a sling adapter the is connected to my wireless router and plugged in to the power outlet which is giving the broadband connection to both receivers.

With that being said, will I need to run another (or more than one) coax from the attic to the living room through the outside?
Or will the new wires be added from the Dish to the attic and within the attic?
I also know that there will have to be a coax going up from the Hopper, in the living room, to my bedroom where the Joey will be...is that correct?

Also, will a 1 Hopper + 1 Joey allow me to watch ESPN on the Hopper, record ESPN2 while watching and/or watching/recording ESPN Classic on the Joey?

Is that all the tuners I get or could I record another show while all the 3 are still going on?
What is the maximum simultaneous and independent broadcast/recordings I can have going on at the same time???

If I add a 2nd Joey down the road, how would that impact my viewing abilities? Am I capped at 3 tuners? In other words, will I have to add another Hopper so I can have 4 shows going on whether watched or recorded and/or both?

THANK YOU GUYS!


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

The Sling Adapter is not the one that allows you to watch something on Dish Remote Access app or anything, just gives online connectivity.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You need coax everywhere, full-swept RG6 to the Hopper (which they should install) and RG59 will do everywhere else. 1 Hopper is 3 tuners, so you could do whatever you wanted with all three tuners. 

You cannot record more than 3 things at once UNLESS it's prime time, the thing you're recording is on one of the Big Four, and you have PTA enabled.

Yes, you're capped at three tuners with one Hopper. You'd need to purchase another Hopper to add another 3 tuners.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

So my currently coax connection going from the wall to the HD DVR, where the Hopper will go, is no good??? They need to add new one?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No, they should be able to reuse all of your existing wiring without adding any new ones. Depending on the quality of the line going downstairs to the 612 the Hopper may have to go upstairs where the 211 is though. You get the exact same user experience at Hopper or Joey (with the exception of only the Hopper does PIP). One Hopper has a max of 3 tuners, add another Hopper if you need more.

Also, what you currently have is called a SlingLink that gives you broadband to your current receivers - this does not work with the Hopper. You could either plug a USB Wifi in the Hopper, or connect a HIC to your router (this would require an unused coax cable in the room with your router).


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you might have the Sling Adapter and the Sling Link Turbo confused. The Sling Adapter is what would be used to be able to remotely view live TV using the DISHonline.com website or the DISH Remote Access application. 

The Sling Link Turbo is what you plug into your router or modem to feed an internet connection to the receiver through the power lines.


----------



## kregster (Mar 16, 2012)

I now have two 722s. Does the cable have to be rerun for the hoppers? Is there any update on when two hoppers can share recordings? Thanks for any help.


----------

